# No more hauling for me



## Nicnivin (May 20, 2009)

So I spent way too much money in the last few days. lol I must resist the urge to go to the mall any time soon. Anyway I picked up a a few SW items today and my Rose is a Rose Quad from Nordies along with a few other things yesterday...







I got all 5 e/s
Refined Golden bronzing powder
Gold Rebel lipglass
Cultureclash lipglass (CCO)
Crystal Rose (CCO)
RR Quad from Nordies
MSF Glissade (ebay)
Gold Stroke piggy (CCO)
Vis-a-Violet piggy (CCO)
MSF Perfect Topping (wanted an extra)


----------



## sassyclassy (May 20, 2009)

I'm so jealous! That looks awesome. No more hauling? I hope you can resist yourself for the upcoming collections...like Naked Honey, haha. Good luck!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

Great Haul!!! Enjoy!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 20, 2009)

Have fun with all your new goodies!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_I'm so jealous! That looks awesome. No more hauling? I hope you can resist yourself for the upcoming collections...like Naked Honey, haha. Good luck!!_

 
Ok sooooo... maybe a little hauling, but not in the next two weeks at least.


----------



## n_c (May 20, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## minnie_moo (May 20, 2009)

Oooh, fantastic haul!


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

Way to haul!


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 20, 2009)

mm very nice


----------



## YSLaddict4 (May 20, 2009)

How'd you get Glissade?? At the CCO?


----------



## CLAIRENDELLE (May 20, 2009)

wow, I can't wait to get my turn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicnivin (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_How'd you get Glissade?? At the CCO?_

 
It was a ebay purchase that showed up in the mail this morning. The CCO by me sucks.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 20, 2009)

Nice haul! The no hauling thing can be really hard to resist! I'm doing the same after I purchase the Rose Is A Rose Quad, Mutiny and Circa Plum pigments as well as some Style Warriors since I spent too much money on MAC.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 21, 2009)

Nice haul. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy ...


----------



## orkira (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful haul.  I wish I had a Nordstrom nearby.  I so want that quad.  Are the eyeshadows in it glued down?  or are they magnetic?


----------



## sweets4 (May 23, 2009)

what do you think of the quad?! im over in the UK and ive been drooling over it, especially as contrast was already at the top of my wishlist!
wonderful haul by the way
i love the refined golden bronzer!


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy your new makeup!


----------



## meker (May 23, 2009)

oh lovely haul. the perfect topping msf looks good.thinking i should get one!


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

So jealous! Enjoy!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_what do you think of the quad?! im over in the UK and ive been drooling over it, especially as contrast was already at the top of my wishlist!
wonderful haul by the way
i love the refined golden bronzer!_

 
I am loving the quad! The colors look awesome together, I have gotten many compliments on my eyes every time I wear them.


----------



## Nicnivin (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meker* 

 
_oh lovely haul. the perfect topping msf looks good.thinking i should get one!_

 
You should before they are gone, it is beautiful and highlights perfectly.


----------



## candaces (May 24, 2009)

nice! enjoy!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

pretty haul!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2009)

Great haul!! Enjoy!!


----------

